# Rockler Pro Lift router lift



## Jeff Ristau (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello -

I’m new to the forum. I’m building a router table for my dad using the ROCKLER pro lift router lift. I’ve basically got it all set up but I’m experiencing some issues with the cranking action being extremely tight and rigid. I thought I remembered seeing someone mention a quick fix to this somewhere when researching lifts. Now I can’t seem to find that answer, any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## bill.marshall.94 (Aug 27, 2016)

Jeff Ristau said:


> Hello -
> 
> I’m new to the forum. I’m building a router table for my dad using the ROCKLER pro lift router lift. I’ve basically got it all set up but I’m experiencing some issues with the cranking action being extremely tight and rigid. I thought I remembered seeing someone mention a quick fix to this somewhere when researching lifts. Now I can’t seem to find that answer, any thoughts are appreciated.


you don't happen to have the lock on?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Ristau (Dec 9, 2018)

Quick response! The lock is loose but I’m guessing it’s something to do with the anti back lash nuts. It cranks up smoothly until about 2 inches from the top and slows to a grind.


----------



## bill.marshall.94 (Aug 27, 2016)

Jeff Ristau said:


> Quick response! The lock is loose but I’m guessing it’s something to do with the anti back lash nuts. It cranks up smoothly until about 2 inches from the top and slows to a grind.


maybe that's the end of travel, unless something is binding..sorry can't be more of help.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jeff.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Jeff. My suggestion would be call Rockler and explain the problem. But first make sure the router is fully extended in the lift and look for any unintended contact.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Had one several years ago and sold it. I had problems with it sinking down in use. I think you might not be pushing the router up far enough, and that you may have it so low that you're hitting the end of travel block. If not, and after reading the instruction sheet, consider returning it to Rockler. I used mine with a Bosch 1617 and occasionally had a little trouble inserting the router motor into the lift's jaws. It would bind until I wiggled it and it would come loose so I could push the motor up.

With the lift lowered as far as possible, you want to insert the motor so the bit is just below the plate's surface. That will give you a full range of adjustment. I occasionally cleaned up the inside of the lift where the motor fit. Don't lubricate it!

As much as I liked the idea of the setup, I later switched to a Triton TRA001, which has a built in lift, plus some good safety interlocks. The router didn't cost much more than the Rockler lift. I kept my oldd 1617s for freehand use, so each base has its own motor. Nice.


----------



## JeffreyO (Oct 27, 2020)

I know this thread is a couple years old, but I recently had some issues with this lift, and I'll tell you what I found. I bought the lift during the first few months it was available, and as such got the first round of instructions. When you tighten the 2 set screws on the mount to hold your router in place, it tends to pull the lift posts inward with tension. As the router is low on the lift, the posts will bend slightly to allow for the travel. As you get to the top, it is too stiff and is difficult to move. I had this same thing happen. If you go loosen those set screws, it will be easier to lift up and down, but your router will not be secure. My router actually sunk and fell out, damaging my router. Rockler RE-issued the instructions with an added step: after tightening the mount around your router, you need to loosen the screws at the base of one of the lift posts where it is attached to the top plate. This will allow the tension to release and the posts to "realign" with the particular tension you needed to apply to secure your router. After the tension is released, you can re-tighten the screws at the base of the posts. Now you should have a secure router, and it should travel smoothly. Hope this helps someone else out there.


----------

